

Letter to my angellist syndicates after 3 deals and $1.4m invested  - jasonmcalacanis
https://medium.com/@jason/private-email-to-my-angel-list-syndicates-dffd624d8539

======
loceng
Pretty clear. How do you decide what deals to syndicate? And U.S. only?

